# so I get an e mail  from angie



## cruzn57 (Sep 18, 2016)

saying shes from here,

nice try  you bunch of limp wristed -fanny watchers!

who here has a middle name of "angie"?

we have internet problems, and its so slow, the service tech  handed me a tin can and a ball of string.  

seriously, at time its 10k down load, (not 10Meg or 10Gig)

even the local ph company (frontier)  doesn't serve  this area, 
said not enough customers,  there is 800 houses in this community!
looked into hughes net, 10g data limit? you could  exceed that with  one or two movies!
so I use the cell ph,   (fat fingers on a tiny screen?) 

so, back to  the original topic,.............
pics of angie !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 18, 2016)

cruzn57 said:


> so, back to  the original topic,.............
> pics of angie !!!!!!!!!!!



You should have been here on Topless Tuesday is all I can say...


----------



## havasu (Sep 18, 2016)

Daymm, I missed it!


----------



## Angie (Sep 18, 2016)

You want pictures of ME?  I'm flattered.

Nice to see you posting!


----------



## Rusty (Sep 18, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> You should have been here on Topless Tuesday is all I can say...



Havasu doesn't like hats, so I know he did nothing.


----------



## havasu (Sep 18, 2016)

Damn, I forgot about saying I didn't like hats. I was watching my granddaughter's soccer game yesterday and sure could have used a hat to block the incoming sun. Since I didn't, I ripped a piece of paper to look just like a toilet seat gasket, and wore that. Yeah, I enjoy embarrassing my family!


----------

